# Red Sea Flora Base



## Peter F (17 May 2009)

I have been undecided on which substrate to use but finally purchased Red Sea Flora Base. However, after reading some of the reviews I have some concerns.  I have read this substrate will need replacement after a year, is this true if the aquarium is regularly dosed with fertiliser and CO2 is used  ?  
I only intend to use easy to grow plants, so I suspect there isn't going to be a problem but would appreciate your advice and comments before I do anything ?

Kindest Regards: Peter


----------



## JamesM (17 May 2009)

I'm using it atm, and its beautiful looking stuff. Can't rate it by itself though as I'm using it as capping only, covering some old AquaSoil. Most of these clay based substrate need replacing after 12 months or so as they start to break down and become very messy. Especially if you're constantly uprooting, moving and replanting plants. If this doesn't happen, I don't think you would need to replace it as water column dosing will be fine...


----------



## dsandson (20 May 2009)

Hi Peter

I've been looking into Flora base myself, as its the only all-in-one I can get from my lfs. Looked at as many reviews as I could find, and it seems its not a used a lot!

Anyway, from what I picked up, yes its a all-in-one substrate. Some people said its made in the same factory as Aquasoil (true or not I dont know) but it looks like its not quite as rich in nutrients as aquasoil.



> I have read this substrate will need replacement after a year, is this true if the aquarium is regularly dosed with fertiliser and CO2 is used ?



As JamesM says, it can break down over time like all clay based soils, but it depends on how much you put it through. I saw from a guy on The Planted Tank that he'd had his for 2 years without problems. What you are saying is the quote from Red Sea themselves which implies all nutrients will be use up. This seems to me like a ploy to get you to but more in a years time. Yes, the nutrients will get used up by the plants, but when they are done depends on the biomass and growth rate. A lightly planted low light tank will be depleted a long way down the road.

You wouldnt have to replace though... theres a few different types of root tabs which you can add to boost things at this point. 

good luck and maybe try to put up some pics so we see how it goes?


----------

